
Tech co-founder myth - birbal
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/tech-co-founder-myth-vijay-ganti?trk=pulse_spock-articles
======
jakemor
Assuming there is a market for the product, having a tech cofounder is needed
because there will always be a competitor with a sharp tech cofounder that
will out do you.

~~~
danieltillett
I think it depends on what your edge is. If your edge is your technology then
you need the best developers, if your edge is marketing then you need the best
marketers, if your edge is fund-raising…

Having said this anyone starting a technology company without having a founder
with a technology background is insane.

